# Japanese Back Pack Helicopter



## JBS (May 28, 2009)

SOF applications?

It uses 4 motors, and can fly even if 2 of them fail.  It reaches up to 100 km per hour, and up to 3,000 ft. altitude.  It can carry over 100 kgs., and as a last resort, should 3 of the 4 motors fail, it can deploy a parachute.


----------



## moobob (May 28, 2009)

I think any personal flying machine is going to be very vulnerable to small arms fire. Looks like a blast though.

I'm still waiting on my "It"

http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/153051/?searchterm=The+Entity


----------



## JBS (May 28, 2009)

moobob said:


> I think any personal flying machine is going to be very vulnerable to small arms fire. Looks like a blast though.
> 
> I'm still waiting on my "It"
> 
> http://www.southparkstudios.com/clips/153051/?searchterm=The+Entity




Holy crap!  Never saw that one! :eek:

Despite all the vulgarity my eyes have seen, I somehow feel dirty from watching that.  Maybe the cartoon format?


----------



## AWP (May 28, 2009)

At some point we're going to oversaturate our soldiers with required skillsets. Training for one event takes time and money away from another. Introducing this into the mix could be complicated.


----------



## Paddlefoot (May 29, 2009)

Funny, I came across that vid about a week ago.

Didn't the Army once develop a prototype helicopter that was incorporated a backpack harness, main and tail rotor and controls that swung out in front?

The idea being that it could be airdropped to somebody in a remote area.


----------



## Paddlefoot (May 29, 2009)

Here's what I was thinking of, called the Hoppicopter, develeoped in 1945.

http://www.aviastar.org/helicopters_eng/pentecost.php

There was another prototype that was built for the Army sometime in the 60s that had the person standing on top of a rotor type disc and flying off. I'll see if I can find the picture.


----------



## Paddlefoot (May 29, 2009)

The Gluhareff MX-3 was an interesting concept, too.

http://www.aviastar.org/helicopters_eng/gluharev_meg-3.php


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 4, 2009)

These one-man flying machines never seem make it with the military, but sure could have civvie recreational applications...to the ultralight, powered-parachute crowd. Gotta watch those power lines.


----------



## Typhoon (Jun 4, 2009)

> At some point we're going to oversaturate our soldiers with required skillsets. Training for one event takes time and money away from another. Introducing this into the mix could be complicated.


You mean it doesn't work by just saying "GO GO GADGET!" ?


----------



## 7point62 (Jun 6, 2009)

None of these Larry Lightbulb Gizmos they can come up with can ever beat Skyhook for pure sick craziness that works. God dam, that has to be the greatest thrill ride ever invented.


----------

